# Nowt wrong with Illy



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a pal round last night who specifically asked for decaf. I had a rummage and found a tin of Illy, in date by a couple of months that I had had lying around for a long time. This was the green tin, decaf. Opened. put the whole can in, 2 shots to dial in. Surprisingly it needed slackened off quite a bit from where I am with my current Mystery 8 bean. Absolutely delicious! I really rate this decaf if you like dark beans with a wonderful kick. No other roaster I have tried really comes anywhere near, for me anyway.

I had to drink decaf for 6 months and kept on going back to this. Decadent Decaf also do a Sumatran which was very good but with amazon prime this stuff is a steal at £5.80 or so delivered. Just shows that storing food stuffs in nitrogen really works. Obviously these will degrade quickly but opened yesterday and there might be 3 shots left, so who cares


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I pretty much always have some Illy around in one form or another.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sitting here quietly triggered.....next it's going to be mellow Birds. After rewatching the video, I'm off out to buy a jar.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It's my back-up. I normally use freshly roasted decaf beans, but if I mistime the order and so run out before the next delivery has time to arrive, I dig out a tin of Illy decaf. I agree it's great and can stay for ages unopened in that controlled atmosphere tin.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I chose my words carefully, @DavecUK......I am not comparing it to an artisan roaster but I am saying if you are looking for a certain style or taste, then this for me, supplies both of those. I know it is hard to believe! I have spent probably thousands of quid over the years drinking some real shite, and I firmly believe in giving credit where it is due!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

> I'm sitting here quietly triggered.....next it's going to be mellow Birds. After rewatching the video, I'm off out to buy a jar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I chose my words carefully, @DavecUK......I am not comparing it to an artisan roaster but I am saying if you are looking for a certain style or taste, then this for me, supplies both of those. I know it is hard to believe! I have spent probably thousands of quid over the years drinking some real shite, and I firmly believe in giving credit where it is due!


I'm not gonna let you trigger me any further...I've already shot me load on this with a MB Video.....I have nothing left.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chacun a son gout


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> chacun a son gout


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

My auntie still buys Mellow Birds. It's AWESOME.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

spoxehub said:


> My auntie still buys Mellow Birds. It's AWESOME.


AWESOME for what exactly??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

drawing smiley faces in of course:act-up:







:act-up:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mellow moments anyone


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

My entry espresso machine came with some Illy "ESE pods" - put me off for a decade!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jymbob said:


> My entry espresso machine came with some Illy "ESE pods" - put me off for a decade!


What ESE pods have you had that tasted great?

Illy might not be everybody's favourite/preferred coffee. I generally wouldn't use it for drip, but as espresso (I often find it kind of comforting in a familiar kind of way), or French press, it's difficult to find anything 'wrong' with it that is indicative of being defective. Some of the single origins are fairly nice. It's also very consistent.

If it wasn't for Illy, I probably wouldn't have found this forum, or developed my interest in coffee.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> What ESE pods have you had that tasted great?


Fair point.

My experience of Illy coffee has never been a positive one when out an about. I came to realise that I only really saw Illy available at places that were clearly keeping everything as cheap as possible, so I associate it with bargain basement coffee. To be fair, I haven't bought any in a verrrrrry long time, so it may have improved!


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> AWESOME for what exactly??


Misty Ricardo's madras...check it out on YouTube


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm always open to try new things, but that illy decaf did not do for me, at all. Taste is subjective after all, so, I'm glad it works for you, and I wish I had worked for me. I'm yet to find a good decaf - kind of given up all together to be honest. I hear squaremile is a good one, expensive however, so will give it a go eventually.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm always open to try new things, but that illy decaf did not do for me, at all. Taste is subjective after all, so, I'm glad it works for you, and I wish I had worked for me. I'm yet to find a good decaf - kind of given up all together to be honest. I hear squaremile is a good one, expensive however, so will give it a go eventually.


My wife's on decaf I buy her Aldi decaf pre-ground and then grind it myself for the La Pavoni and it's decent IMO, I think it's about £1.20 for a 220g bag.

I bought her Waitrose decaf beans @ about £3.50 per 220g and they were okay but I preferred the Aldi coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

twotone said:


> My wife's on decaf I buy her Aldi decaf pre-ground and then grind it myself for the La Pavoni and it's decent IMO, I think it's about £1.20 for a 220g bag.
> 
> I bought her Waitrose decaf beans @ about £3.50 per 220g and they were okay but I preferred the Aldi coffee.


Nice to see an old face!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Nice to see an old face!


have you been looking in the mirror again dave


----------

